
Hackers Scan the Web for Vulnerable WebLogic Servers After Oracle Botches Patch - based2
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hackers-scan-the-web-for-vulnerable-weblogic-servers-after-oracle-botches-patch/
======
based2
[https://github.com/brianwrf/CVE-2018-2628](https://github.com/brianwrf/CVE-2018-2628)

